# Digital Nutrient, pH and Temperature Meter



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

this may be handy for those who wnat an easy way to check
The ETI HortiStick is a one stop Digital Nutrient, pH and Temperature Meter 
HortiStick 3-in-1


----------

